# My trip to the Cape Horn factory



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I had the opportunity to go up and see the Cape Horn factory today and to see my new 24OS fresh out of the mold. It was a truly awesome experience and it was really cool to see how they build the boats and also to hear why they build them that way. I have a much better understanding of what makes those boats ride so well! I got to climb around on a sweet 36 and one of the new 32's as well. All in all a great experience and I highly recommend checking it out if you ever get the chance. Here's some pictures-


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

More pics


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks awesome! Love the last picture as well, short shorts and work boots!


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Good looking boat.. 1 wearing PPE 5 very near not wearing PPE.... ( respirator )...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Deleted to nip any further arguments in the bud. I should have just reserved my comments to myself. I'm sure all OSHA requirements are being complied with.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

BILL MONEY said:


> Good looking boat.. 1 wearing PPE 5 very near not wearing PPE.... ( respirator )...


I mentioned that, they have a state of the art ventilation system that PPE is not even required.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The T-top looks funny (haha) without the roof on it.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> The T-top looks funny (haha) without the roof on it.


Yea that thing was crazy looking, it is on a new 32XS. The layout on the 32XS was pretty cool.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Deleted to nip any further arguments in the bud. I should have just reserved my comments to myself. I'm sure all OSHA requirements are being complied with.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Delete... :whistling:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool experience!


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Kewl boat and pics...thanks! Orion's comments not so!!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Deleted to nip any further arguments in the bud. I should have just reserved my comments to myself. I'm sure all OSHA requirements are being complied with.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

what am I looking at in the 6th picture?
Great pics by the way


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I noticed, upon further inspection that one of those guys' fingernails are an 1/8" too long. That's just NOT SAFE. He could hang it up on something and hurt himself...geez guys.

Cool pics man!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Bama Fish Head said:


> what am I looking at in the 6th picture?


That's the beginning of a 31 I believe. They put the paint in the mold first then put the layers on after that. That picture has the paint on the left side and the first layer on the right.


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks for the great pics and congrats on the new sled. How long before she gets here?


----------



## CB541 (Jul 20, 2013)

Man that's a great treat for sure. Those are some of the best looking and well built boats for sure.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Fishfearme said:


> Wirelessly posted
> How long before she gets here?


2 weeks and she'll be at Sunrise Marine for all the electronics and goodies to get installed. I hope to be in it around the first week of October.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hey*

Just curious. The picture with the individual openings with foam 3/4 full. Does water buil up in those voids over time. I did not see a means for those to drain if and when moister builds up in there?


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

That is pretty dang cool. Always wandered how they look being built.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

chad403 said:


> Just curious. The picture with the individual openings with foam 3/4 full. Does water buil up in those voids over time. I did not see a means for those to drain if and when moister builds up in there?


When they install the deck the deck has small 1" holes all in it. They then completely fill every void completely full of foam. There was one that was full but I didn't get a pic. He said that a 24 has about 7K worth of foam in it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like it will be an awesome rig Peeps. Congratulations.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Congratulations..!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> When they install the deck the deck has small 1" holes all in it. They then completely fill every void completely full of foam. There was one that was full but I didn't get a pic. He said that a 24 has about *7K worth of foam* in it.


Don't surprise me, that sheit is expensive....Congrats on the new sled


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats sniper! I saw on your Facebook page where you were getting a new ride. As for the 32XS,I'm interested in seeing what hull design features are different from the 31OS/XS or did they just label it differently?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Mike W said:


> Congrats sniper! I saw on your Facebook page where you were getting a new ride. As for the 32XS,I'm interested in seeing what hull design features are different from the 31OS/XS or did they just label it differently?


What they are doing is making just a 31t and 32xs now.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

She is going to be a great looking sled, needs a good wash in some sword blood something quick like!

Name?


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

So the 32 is the same hull as the 31?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

PJIII said:


> So the 32 is the same hull as the 31?


From what I understand they are two separate hulls.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you for the opportunity to join you Adam and congrats on a high quality boat. I learned so much and could spend the all day picking the brain of the manager, very knowledgeable, passionate and patient, definitely an eye opener on a locally built boat with very high standard.
Really enjoyed the experience, can't forget mentioning the sexy female crew hand laying the glass !!!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

thats cool seeing your boat being built!

it will also be useful in the future when you want add things or drill holesand stuff like that. 

right now i have some projects coming up on mine and wish i had some better insight on what is going on under the skin. 

nice boat
concrats!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Just make sure they seal all the deck hardware or water will eventually get to the foam since it's not glassed in.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> Just make sure they seal all the deck hardware or water will eventually get to the foam since it's not glassed in.


The foam is glassed in


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow peeps that's gonna be a nice 24. Make sure you let me know how those inline 200s do.


----------

